# Inverter Alarm Goes Off.



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

My inverter alarm keeps going off when we watch a video, the television looks like it only draws 65 watts (17 inch LCD) and the DVD player cant draw anymore than that, its driving me crazy!







I have read some other posts about similar issues where folks have used specific batteries for their video watching etc. I cant believe that when the batteries are fully (or close) charged that the inverter cant handle that amount of power. I have a Vector 400 watt with 600 watt peak. Is it the receptacle wiring? has anyone upgraded the wires or receptacle? or come up with a solution other that bringing a separate battery?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

We use our inverter all the time for exactly the same thing you use if for. I would check the 12 volt recepticle. Is the polarity right? Are you getting at least 12 volts? Try the inverter in your tow vechicle with the same load if doesn't alarm I would suspect the wiring to the 12 volt recepticle? Does it alarm if the DVD player only is plugged in, if it does there may someting wrong with the DVD player.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The wires to the 12 volt recepticle are not large enough to feed your inverter (20 ga). I beleve that thay should be at least (12 ga) wire. I have mine wired from the battery to the inverter with 10 gauge wire it's a 15 foot run. Look to see what Vector recomends for wire size and distance. http://www.donrowe.com/inverters/vector_400.html (from vector power website)Comes with a removable DC cord and battery clip lead cables (if operating loads over 150 watts continuously, must be connected directly to the battery)

James


----------

